# Bean to cup milk drinks



## Woodspoiler1960 (Nov 2, 2016)

Why is the milk never hot enough,I have tried,delonghi,and Jura.

now about to buy either the Miele cm6310' or the Melitta caffeo bistro

any comments on these would be great,also cheapest to buy

seen both machines for £799


----------



## roasted (Nov 2, 2016)

Woodspoiler1960 said:


> Why is the milk never hot enough,I have tried,delonghi,and Jura.
> 
> now about to buy either the Miele cm6310' or the Melitta caffeo bistro
> 
> ...


As a newbie, I'm weighing up the pros and cons of a Bean to Cup machine. I'm guessing that the steam pressure and temperature is not that great compared to a typical semi automatic machine. The lengthy time taken to froth the milk allows the pulled espresso shot to cool down before you're able to add it, resulting in a lukewarm drink.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

roasted said:


> As a newbie, I'm weighing up the pros and cons of a Bean to Cup machine. I'm guessing that the steam pressure and temperature is not that great compared to a typical semi automatic machine. The lengthy time taken to froth the milk allows the pulled espresso shot to cool down before you're able to add it, resulting in a lukewarm drink.


I'd avoid a b2c. If you want espresso (or similar) I'd go for grinder and machine (OR stick with Nespresso and some Colonna pods if ease is key).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am trialling a etc and disagree. The only fault I have is the milk amp and 20 seconds in the microwave and it is sorted. A decent machine and by that I mean the Melitta Varianza will have you making far better coffee as a newbie than a separate machine and grinder. People forget, not everyone wants to have a degree to make a cuppa!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree Dave, I nuke my b2c drink once made, no big deal.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus, I have walked into an aweful dream? A bean to cup, regardless of which manufacturer just won't make as good a shot as someone who is prepared to learn a little craft, it will cost you a lot more in upkeep especially when it goes wrong. Nuking milk! I am sure that someone used to harp on about fit for purpose, if you have to have a microwave as well as a coffee machine then the coffee machine is surely not fit for purpose or I am being puerile?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can your bean to cup do this?









Lovingly crafted in a minute, espresso perfect, milk temp perfect, smug rating quite high!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Can your bean to cup do this?
> 
> View attachment 23715
> 
> ...


I have a SJ and a Brewtus but I can't do that!!!!!

Aside: I am happy(ish) with the taste of my coffee and the texture of my milk is often OK but am sh*te at the pretty bit at the end :-(


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Can your bean to cup do this?
> 
> View attachment 23715
> 
> ...


You have a coffee degree thou don't you ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You have a coffee degree thou don't you ?


No it's just a diploma


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Easy Dave, don't get too worried







I only use the b2c at work, still keep it real at home.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Jesus, I have walked into an aweful dream? A bean to cup, regardless of which manufacturer just won't make as good a shot as someone who is prepared to learn a little craft, it will cost you a lot more in upkeep especially when it goes wrong. Nuking milk! I am sure that someone used to harp on about fit for purpose, if you have to have a microwave as well as a coffee machine then the coffee machine is surely not fit for purpose or I am being puerile?


No, your not being puerile...but I do think you might be missing the point. BTC is about convenience in getting the best you can with minimum effort. You buy a service when you buy a BTC machine, not ooooh shiny. The People who buy BTC can't be bothered with a machine and grinder, or a semi auto with built in grinder (e..g sages). They can't even be bothered with a Grinder and Brewer. These people want a range of drinks from "espresso" to Lattes and everything in between. They want 1 touch convenience and there are millions of them. People like you and me are only a tiny fraction of coffee drinkers who would have high end kit at home. Even on this forum, there is more equipment regret that I would have thought, as people move back to brewed!

Their choice for these millions is, a spoon and jar, preground and a caraf, Nespresso or BTC. With BTC being infinitely better and cheaper (than Nespresso) in the long run. They also are hugely better for the environment. no matter what you and I say, the vast majority will not buy the higher end kit/grinder and I even include Gaggia in that "high end" definition. The final warming a milk based drink takes bout 15s, most other drinks are fine, because a sensible person would use HW from a kettle, onto an espresso base. Drinks without milk e.g. cafe crema, lungo are all hot enough (well from the 2 machines I recommend). *I have been testing BTC machines on and off for the last 11 years. Finally the latest round of testing 3 or 4 months ago, threw a couple up that I thought were good enough to sell and for me to even bother with a review/recommendation..*

With surprise I found the best isn't always good enough, some appalling design decisions still remain in the market leaders and there are a few elephants in the room that the major players don't seem to want to acknowledge.* The OP doesn't want to believe my reviews and I think somehow sees them as sales reviews, when they were actually a company asking me "should we stock these machines" reviews.* That's fine, if he wants to buy something not critically and expertly evaluated, then good luck. I also wanted to say the only 2 Melitta machines I looked at were the Varianza CSP (I think it is) and Barista TS. The 3rd cheaper machine BB sell I never reviewed or looked at!

It's unfortunate that the "not good enough" reviews never really see the light of day unless your thinking of buying a machine and they agree (rare) to post it to you, because you're buying the review machine. In truth though, the machine is simply not stocked and you never know whether it was a bad engineering review, or simply something they choose not to sell/stock it. I would one day like to see BB put "independently reviewed/not reviewed" on there web listings. Also to maintain a list of machines grinders they have reviewed and decided not to stock, or to no longer stock. At the moment I am critically reviewing 3 machines (for the first time), one of which they have sold for a while. My review includes value for money, build quality and appropriate component use. Unfortunately, unless the manufacturer makes changes, my recommendation will be to no longer sell it. Manufacturers sometimes go from good to bad and then I have the difficult job of evaluating their offering which I may have given a great review many years ago, only to recommend the particular machine/manufacturer is dropped.

The above all holds true for grinders as well, from Mazzers to Chinese clones to a make that some people have bought (name begins with a Q) where I recommended BB not stock any of the 3 grinders I reviewed.

*As for any capsules, including the magic Colonna capsules, that's really the lowest of the low where "real" coffee is concerned. in fact I am shocked they are discussed with any degree of seriousness on here!*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can I just say Moving back to brewed doesn't mean equipment regret on my part , it just means I enjoy brewed more and don't see value in having gear sat around that's not being used ...I know coffee on here is all about the milk drinks for 90 percent . It's just not for me anymore ...

Plus at least Maxwell are trying to get decent coffee into people's houses .

Shite coffee and any system ( bean2cup or rocket , pod ) is shite coffee....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can I just say Moving back to brewed doesn't mean equipment regret on my part , it just means I enjoy brewed more and don't see value in having gear sat around that's not being used ...I know coffee on here is all about the milk drinks for 90 percent . It's just not for me anymore ...
> 
> Plus at least Maxwell are trying to get decent coffee into people's houses .
> 
> Shite coffee and any system ( bean2cup or rocket , pod ) is shite coffee....


I didn't mean you boots....











Mrboots2u said:


> Plus at least Maxwell are trying to get decent coffee into people's houses .
> 
> Shite coffee and any system ( bean2cup or rocket , pod ) is shite coffee....


Or....he is in business and wants to make money. no one even seems to ask the basic questions about his or others capsules. One thing I do agree on, bad coffee makes bad coffee whatever system you use, but good coffee can also be turned bad!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Given me an idea for a poll, Boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I didn't mean you boots....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone wants to make money that's i n coffee .









I see a lot of money spent on gear and then the minimum amount spent on coffee


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> *As for any capsules, including the magic Colonna capsules, that's really the lowest of the low where "real" coffee is concerned. in fact I am shocked they are discussed with any degree of seriousness on here!*


You may have mentioned this before, we get the message. For most humans coffee is a drink, not an excuse to buy hardware, you're not going to switch people on to good coffee by convincing them they need hundreds or thousands of pounds worth of machinery...that's for the converts.

If the reality of "real" coffee (what do they put in capsules, imaginery coffee?) was what it is frequently purported to be we wouldn't live in a country where 75% of the population use instant at home. Like it or not capsules are part of the landscape...and the foulest coffee I have tasted was made by humans...occasionally I have been that human!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I see a lot of money spent on gear and then the minimum amount spent on coffee


Elephant in the corner.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Elephant in the corner.


Who buys elephants ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MWJB said:


> If the reality of "real" coffee (what do they put in capsules, imaginery coffee?)


Wow, talk about selective misunderstanding..



> *As for any capsules, including the magic Colonna capsules, that's really the lowest of the low where "real" coffee is concerned.*


I was talking about "real" coffee in capsules...how you managed to get from there to imaginary coffee baffles me??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Wow, talk about selective misunderstanding..
> 
> I was talking about "real" coffee in capsules...how you managed to get from there to imaginary coffee baffles me??


If you can see it, taste it, it's real. "Real" has no useful definition, nor relationship to quality, nor method...it's just a word that can mean whatever we want. A synthetic flavouring that's never seen a bean, maybe that would be 'not real' coffee...beyond that I can't think what might not be real.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who buys elephants ?


Two options:

Black Ivory Thai coffee - beans extracted from elephant dung - nice

Guatemalan Elephant - never been near an elephant rear end

Know which I'd plumb for


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MWJB said:


> If you can see it, taste it, it's real. "Real" has no useful definition, nor relationship to quality, nor method...it's just a word that can mean whatever we want. A synthetic flavouring that's never seen a bean, maybe that would be 'not real' coffee...beyond that I can't think what might not be real.


err... sure, whatever you say


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Can your bean to cup do this?
> 
> View attachment 23715
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful cup. Salt glaze?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Woodspoiler1960 said:


> Why is the milk never hot enough,I have tried,delonghi,and Jura.
> 
> now about to buy either the Miele cm6310' or the Melitta caffeo bistro
> 
> ...


If you want something that takes some of the hassle out of coffee making then might be worth considering saving your pennies and going for the Sage Oracle. Grinds, doses and tamps for you, but you still have control over most settings, and the milk is apparently first class.

Price may be an issue as it ain't cheap!


----------

